# Build your dream shop...



## downtownjr

If you could build a dream shop, what would you put in it...let you imagination run wild...


----------



## chetlenox

There are a lot of things, but the one "above the ordinary" thing I would love to have is a good lift. Something stout enough to hoist up the trucks and tractors. I've figured out I pretty much enjoy all things about working in the shop with the exception of crawling around on the cold shop floor in the middle of winter. With a good lift... I'd be golden!

Chet.


----------



## JD4755

A lift is a really good idea.. i'd like nice big doors..maybe 100x150', wash pay with its own partition, separate room for the power washer/air compressor so you dont have to listen to them run


----------



## BCFENCE

I would love to build a room on the back for metal working, presses ,shears and metal rollers to bend metal no matter how thick. I would like to have it in a 50x50 room. Wish i had made the shop i have now a 40x100 instead of 40x50 with a long pit. One of these days maybe (lol) THOMAS


----------



## Hayboy1

Radiant heat in the floors is a must. I saw a neat contraption on RFD last night. A guy in Nebraska built a swingarm to go both inside and outside the shop that had outlets, airlines, lights, etc. so you could work on things both inside and outside and not be running over all the hoses and cords. Just thought it was a useful thing.


----------



## deerrunhaycp

A full bar and keg for when you need to drink away your sorrows after a freak rain storm ruins 50 acres of hay.


----------



## 4020man

Mine dream shop would be 80X100 16 foot ceilings so we work in the combine in the winter with a lean-to off to the side for a workbench and smaller equipment. Also it would have an overhead hoist, heated floor and have air lines plumbed with connectors throughout the shop


----------



## kenny chaos

I need a maid.


----------



## C_Evensen

I'm building a shop now 32x40 concrete block with 12' celing height.. 2- 10w x12h overhead doors room for welding and metalworking shop radient heat in a 6" slab run on a outdoor wood boiler like to keep warm in winter.... upstars a wood shop probly wont be big enough but better than nothing.....Chris.....


----------



## rank

Here's the outside of it anyway. Best part is 3 bays that will take fully loaded 53' trailers. No more tarping in the freezing rain and wind. 2 best part is the used oil furnace.


----------



## Grateful11

We have an insulated 30'x50' Steel building with reinforced floor and 16' high walls. If I 
could just find enough painless time to organize it I'd be happy. I'd like to have a 2 ton 
Jib Crane. Where I work we have several of these and lots reg. Overhead cranes, 2 of 
which are rated at 200 tons, railroad track maintenance equipment repair. Once you get 
used to having a crane it's hard to do without.


----------



## ecofarmer

I let my mechanic help out with the design of our shop. It's 45 by 45 but it was designed with a beam every 30' and the rest of the building has other uses. The skinny side got broken in 2 parts; the front is 15 by 20 and has the alignment style truck lift, the back 15 by 25 is storage and stationary tools. The 30 by 60 side has a jib crane. It has 2 waist oil burners, skylights, insolated floors, epoxy coated floors, 15' roof, 3 overhead doors, and a few ventilation fans to push the hot air out.

I would never have a lift with the added cost of insurance. The old shop about 500' away is for parking tractors, and the storage of hay equipment but stuff never gets moved after a cutting and he checks it all over.


----------



## Ridgerunner

chetlenox said:


> There are a lot of things, but the one "above the ordinary" thing I would love to have is a good lift. Something stout enough to hoist up the trucks and tractors. I've figured out I pretty much enjoy all things about working in the shop with the exception of crawling around on the cold shop floor in the middle of winter. With a good lift... I'd be golden!
> 
> Chet.


I installed radiant floor heating in part of my last shop. Really makes a difference when you have to lay on the floor. Also, you don't have to keep the shop very warm as long as you are walking on a warm floor.


----------



## nwfarmer

I have a 30 by 50 ft shop with a 30 by 20 concrete pad in front. The most important part of my shop is the wine and beer room. we have been making great beers and wines for years. Something we learned from our So CA days.


PHP:


----------

